
Copper – Password-free signup for your product - superchink
https://withcopper.com/
======
pedalpete
Good in concept, but would I rather give a random site my mobile number vs a
social network login?

I'd be curious to hear more about how it works. When the user first uses
copper, does it ask them for their email and photo then? Or does it glean the
details from social networks?

